# Spring Sprint.



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Right now we've got the idea of things, lets keep it going.
How about a Spring Sprint.
I know some lovely little roads.
Should get the old sap rising.
Somtime in February or early March.
well what do you think. : :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

If you dont like the title Spring Sprint how about,
ECO Challenge Lancs. ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carol:

Sounds good to me. Once you've get dates etc. let me know ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think I know where you are now Granny ! Any chance of a new navigator :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If early March then count me in ;D ;D

You never know Gran, maybe you'll be cooking extra butties this time  ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

spring roll- into a ditch on ice


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh dear Dave, read that again with a nice mug of tea soon ! :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

good idea, Carol 

TTotal you WILL need anew navigator: I got her back, he he ;D ;D ;D ... but who will get you lost :-/ ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tell you one thing babe, I aint following you ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Doh, now I'm upset


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Alright you follow me and we'll go the short way and win !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now that's a brilliant idea  I'll follow you ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmmmm, bring a tow rope and tools and a bag for the bits that fall off :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

"fall off" of your car or of mine  ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Heaven forbid, that banana is faultless "She Said" ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

... because it is a Chiquita she said


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tipsy bananas, in foil on a barbie with whisky inside, served with double cream Mmmm !


----------

